# Time Travel



## amarpreet123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Can this happen?!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

To the past: Probably not, because it could create time paradoxes.

To the future: Somehow possible by traveling at near light speed or being near a black hole.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

Autonomic Space Monkey said:


> I love time travel films, TT episodes in TV shows, & anything to do with temporal paradoxes. I recently watched a little TT film called Predestination, which is based on a short story, & it's bit stomach churning when you start to figure out what's going on.
> 
> :blink:


I've seen Predestination. Quite... disturbing when you see what's happening...


----------



## 58779 (Jan 7, 2016)

There are many strange theories that support the possibility of time travelling. Even the common general and special relativity theories do not dismiss it if I am remembering correctly. But even if it is true as in the universe allows it, actually managing it seem near impossible at least with current technology.

Time paradoxes are worked around in some if paralel universes are included.


----------



## emptyglass (Jul 20, 2016)

We probably won't be able to really know. They say it's impossible, but in the end, what if the mechanisms of time travel were different from fiction? I mean, you remember those shows with retrofuturistic stuff, like maybe those plastic hats with cameras, laser guns, blocky big PDAs. If anything, people's perception of what the future is is different from what will actually happen in the future.


----------



## Beatz808 (Jul 29, 2016)

I doubt it, though its pretty interesting. With how technology have evolved just over the past 10 years I think in the next 100 years anything might be possible lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

Time travel can never happen at least in the sense you are thinking and knowing a bit about physics here's why. Let us say you do have a vessel capable to be in space and travel in time, hell let's say it's a Tardis. Ok, now feed it the Time and date and place. Great! Now where was the position of the earth at that very second in time?......yeah don't know that one do you? Do you really want to materialize halfway inside the ground and partial covered by a building for example? There are soooo many variables. You may end up in space with the earth on a different orbit and miss your target completely but be in that space at the time, problem is you don't know exactly what or where that space and time was then. Yeah won't work even with the technology if it were available


----------

